# Boot Initialization



## El_Barto (Dec 15, 2010)

I was wondering if the boot initialization started after the bootmanager could be paused in some way or other (maybe somewhere an output is saved?).

It displays some error / warning but the messages are passing to quickly to be able to read.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you try the Pause key?  Stuff happening early in the boot process isn't able be logged because logging facilities haven't been loaded yet.

About the most detailed info you'll get once the system is loaded is a `# dmesg -a`


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 15, 2010)

You can also use the scroll lock key to freeze the display. After that you can use the arrow keys (and page up?) to scroll back through the buffer.


----------



## jalla (Dec 15, 2010)

With scroll lock (or pause) you get to see the last 200 lines by default. To increase the buffer size you have to compile the kernel with a suitable option, i.e.

```
options         SC_HISTORY_SIZE=1024
```


----------



## El_Barto (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys ...

`# dmesg -a`

does indeed show the system process when booting and is what I am looking for.

I have not been able to find a pauze key, I tried the scroll lock and almost every key but nothing happened.
I am using a G15 keyboard, maybe this is the cause I do not know.

However the scroll lock works the moment after booting when you arrive at the login (not when the bootprocess is still running), arrowkeys and page-up do work!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

El_Barto said:
			
		

> I have not been able to find a pauze key, I tried the scroll lock and almost every key but nothing happened.
> I am using a G15 keyboard, maybe this is the cause I do not know.


It's the pause/break key and it exists on my G15.


----------

